# Electolysis



## BrownsFan (Jul 11, 2011)

Is galvanized metal ok for electolysis rust removal? I know stainless steel produces harmful byproducts.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Look up "Electrolytic Rust Removal".

It's been many years since I studied Materials Science, but I believe that galvanization is a process to "grow'" a protective corrosion layer on metal. As long as the galvanizing is intact, further corrosion is either stopped or at least slowed. I'm not sure how you could use one type of corrosion to remove another.


----------



## BrownsFan (Jul 11, 2011)

I have some galvanized hanger strap I'd like to use to make a comductive connection between my three raw metal anodes. Its only purpose is to conduct the charge in this case.

I've looked online. The only thing people talk about is DON'T USE STAINLESS, DON'T USE STAINLESS!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Would not be good. Galvanized steel is essentially zinc plated and if you use it for an electrolysis electrode you most likely would end up with zinc on your work piece. There may be other adverse safety issues as well.

If you keep it out of the bath (liquid) there would be no problem.


----------



## BrownsFan (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok. Thanks guys. I found an old steel tool box tray. That will give me even more surface area.

Joe - You will never guess what I'm cleaning.  haha


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmmm - gotta be pieces and parts from a Unisaw??


----------



## BrownsFan (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, sir! So excited! When I got there it appeared pretty cruddy aesethically. Nothing that couldn't be cleaned…. I just have a lot of cleaning. Hand wheels are smooth; fence is rock solid. Any special tips for maintenance inside while I have the top off?


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I like Lubriplate (white lithium grease) for bushings that are protected from saw dust and spray on moly lube (I used CRC brand) for the rack and pinions. (It is real slick and is dry, so saw dust doesn't stick to it.).

Other than that just stroke all the parts and tell them that you love them.


----------

